
First look at the Model 3 - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/07/09/elon-musk-just-gave-us-our-first-real-look-at-the-tesla-model-3/
======
songzme
This might not be related, but my main doubts about buying a model 3 is Adam
ruins everything (electric car episode):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQLbakWESkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQLbakWESkw)

He mentions that you can't shop your way out of global warming and that the
environmental cost of building a new car creates a much larger carbon
footprint than driving a used car.

But upon more research, this is not exactly true:
[http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1093657_buying-a-new-
car...](http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1093657_buying-a-new-car-is-
greener-than-driving-an-old-one-really)

"The study reveals that fully 75 percent of a car's lifetime carbon emissions
stem from the fuel it burns, not its production. A further 19 percent of that
is production and transportation of the fuel, leaving just six percent for the
car's manufacture."

Hopefully this helps resolve those who have this particular doubt about
getting a model 3.

------
anton69
I'm still waiting for some shots of the interior, only ones I can find on the
web are from the prototype and it clearly wasn't final.

------
ejcx
I saw one drive by Grace Cathedral in SF just a few weeks ago.

It looked really nice, but I could tell it was a lower model than the S almost
immediately. I mistook it for a prius for a few moments.

